# Claudine2006 alcanza el tercer milenio!!



## Cecilio

*ENHORABUENA una vez más, Claudine!
*
Impresiona que hayas enviado tantos posts en tan pocos meses. Y todos ellos interesantes y con sentido del humor.

Ci vediamo nei fori!


----------



## rocamadour

WOW! 
3000... congratulazioni!!!​


----------



## lsp

Still going strong, Claudine! I hope you are learning as much as you have been teaching... it's only fair!  Thanks for everything.


----------



## daniele712

Congratulazioni Claudine
Per te 3000 candeline ( e le devi spegnere tutte!)


----------



## betulina

¡¡Otra reina del foro italiano-español!! *Muchísimas gracias *por toda la ayuda que prestas y por tu disponibilidad, Claudine. Impresionante el dominio que tienes de las dos lenguas (como mínimo, claro!). 

*¡¡¡Sigue así!!!*


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Complimenti, *
*Claudine!*​ 
~Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, Claudine.  Sei ormai davvero indispensabile!


----------



## irene.acler

Davvero complimenti, Claudine! Continua così!!


----------



## sabrinita85

*Congratulations!!!! *


----------



## Frenko

pant... pant... ce l'ho fatta sono arrivato prima della festeggiata 

*AUGUIRI CLAUDINE*​


----------



## claudine2006

Grazie mille, ragazzi! I vostri auguri sono sempre graditissimi!
Un bacio enorme a tutti!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Claudine.*

I don't get to collaborate with you often, but when I do, it's a treat! 

Keep it up!


----------

